# Borrego Springs Century, Sunday December 27th.



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Rides from 35 to 100 miles with great desert scenery and no stop lights! Fantastic metal sculptures throughout the route.
Info page here: http://www.julianactive.com/borrego springs century.htm


----------



## unclesam1973 (Jan 27, 2008)

I am going to be in Cabo on 12/27; otherwise I would definitely do the ride. Rich puts on great events. He also organizes the Julian Death March which I have ridden in every year.


----------

